# Pimp My Reel!



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok, so I got a mint condition 7500ct3 blue abu.


And I am wondering what I can/should do to it.

I am already thinking of putting some abec 5 bearings in it, maybe even 7's.

It already has carbon drag.


What should/could I do guys.



Jesse


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Fish it!!! Leave the bearings alone. The drag is fixed.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Fish it!!! Leave the bearings alone. The drag is fixed.


Good advise, Digger. However, those Abec 7 ceramics made by Wheels Reels are some very nice bearings.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*what kind of rod*

are you putting it on? As far as the bearings the ceramics will cast no farther under fishing conditions, but I use ceramics in most of my reels..Who put the drag in it ?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Friend just put the drag in it for me, I had a set of them before I even got the reel.

I think I am going to just put abec 5's in it.

I am wanting to put it on a 12'4 lami ,1502 i think, with a few inches cut off the tip.


Jesse


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*1502*

I read on another post that you wanted a rod that threw 5 to 6 the best. If that is in fact what you want the 1502 will serve you better full lenght. It will throw 8 a little better if you trim the tip but it will not throw 5 or 6 as well. Also the hotter you make a 7500 the harder it is to throw with lighter weight (more prone to blow up) the lighter the weight the faster it slows down, and the spool keeps spinning the same.. It won't hurt to swap bearings but throwing 6 or 8 oz it won't make much differance. You are about to get caught in the vacume of trying to buy one rod and reel that can do it all. What you are looking at is about as close as you can get In my opinion. There are a lot of really good rods and reels on the market. I am sure you will pick a good one.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

If RDT builds your Lami it'll be 12'3" when its done unless you specify otherwise. I had one, caught some fish on it, but I think there are better rods on the market. Sold mine last year to a guy in Maryland and got a Rainshadow 1509, best move I ever made as far as drum rods.

As for the 7500, mine has Abec 7's in it, swapped em out of a red 7000 that had em in it when I bought it. Dont know exactly how much they help, but it throws very well for that size reel.

Adam


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

your reel came with 5s. if you are going to fish it leave it alone,play around with oil and brakes,thats all. tourney reel it isnt at all. your drag is a good choice in deed,also it casts better with 20lb than 17. just my 2ct,but do what you want.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Jess, if you aint figured it out yet, let me tell you one thing you need to learn is this...
When Joe Mullet and Ken Wilson talk, its like 
EF Hutton. People listen and seldom ask questions.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Jess, I hope you don't mind me hijacking your thread. 
I took the stock bearings out of my 7500C3CT a couple of nights ago. I put the bearings in lighter fluid that I had poured inside a film case. After shaking the case, I found little black flecks floating in the lighter fluid. I repeated this process about five times, and each time I had those same little black flecks. 
I took the bearings out and spun them on a very tiny screwdriver. The bearing that looked rusted would ride up the screwdriver. The bearing that looked OK would not. 
Is this common? Why would one bearing ride up the screwdriver when spun and the other wouldn't? 
I guess it's time to get some new bearings.


----------

